# ESPN 2: Sam Soliman vs Jermaine Taylor & Andre Dirrell vs Brinson RBR



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dirrel's fighting Nick Brinson	 on the undercard of Soliman vs Taylor. I'm glad he's being active now. More active than Ward










Full Dirrell fight is posted on post 104


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up forgot this card was Midweek.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

He needs to stay busy and get himself into a mandatory position because of his history intertwined with how good he can be and the fact he isn't a huge draw he just isn't going to get a title fight soon imo.

Anyway is he campaigning at SMW or LHW - his last couple of fights have been at LHW but not the full weight so guess he would cut down for the right fight?

If Kovalev wins then that would make an interesting fight!


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> He needs to stay busy and get himself into a mandatory position because of his history intertwined with how good he can be and the fact he isn't a huge draw he just isn't going to get a title fight soon imo.
> 
> Anyway is he campaigning at SMW or LHW - his last couple of fights have been at LHW but not the full weight so guess he would cut down for the right fight?
> 
> If Kovalev wins then that would make an interesting fight!


the guy dirrell is fighting tonight is a career 160 that just decisively lost to another mw in his last fight and was out on his feet three fights ago

before that he fought journeyman biosse who had just fought a tough ten round fight two weeks prior in the UK and had been previously kod three times

i dont think that name kovalev should be mentioned anywhere near dirrell just yet.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

will watch


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

quincy k said:


> the guy dirrell is fighting tonight is a career 160 that just decisively lost to another mw in his last fight and was out on his feet three fights ago
> 
> before that he fought journeyman biosse who had just fought a tough ten round fight two weeks prior in the UK and had been previously kod three times
> 
> i dont think that name kovalev should be mentioned anywhere near dirrell just yet.


Whilst that is true, you dont need to fight good opponents to get a shot these days - just see Paul Smith for e.g.

Dirrell has a name and Kovalev struggles to get anyone of name value to fight him so if he wanted it he would get it imo. The question is whether Dirrell would fight him though. (All spec on Kov beating BHop which aint guaranteed by no means).


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Whilst that is true, you dont need to fight good opponents to get a shot these days - just see Paul Smith for e.g.
> 
> Dirrell has a name and Kovalev struggles to get anyone of name value to fight him so if he wanted it he would get it imo. The question is whether Dirrell would fight him though. (All spec on Kov beating BHop which aint guaranteed by no means).


he'll probably want to pad his rrecords with patsies do hr can get that showdown with Ward


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

DobyZhee said:


> he'll probably want to pad his rrecords with patsies do hr can get that showdown with Ward


He already cancelled one Ward fight.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Woohoooo! Shabba!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Look forward to it.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

To be fair, I'm as active as Ward these days.

But it will be good to see Andre again. This shouldn't be much of a test but it's almost like he's starting his career over and needs activity and rounds.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

he looked great in his last fight, lets hope the trend continues


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

he should just fight as much as possible, his family has been starving.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Brinson is a excellent fight.
A tough fight as well, had him winning on my card against Wade, but this will be a nice scrap. Brinson will give anyone trouble if you over look him.

Fight in Biloxi too, can't wait.

For you non-southerners, it is pronounced "BEE-lux-ee"
Not, "BY-lox-eye"


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Would have missed it if you didn't say anything.


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

Brinson's not a bad fighter. I'm glad Dirrell's at least fighting a live guy.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Luke Blackedge was offered the fight but turned it down because he only had three weeks notice.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

quincy k said:


> the guy dirrell is fighting tonight is a career 160 that just decisively lost to another mw in his last fight and was out on his feet three fights ago
> 
> before that he fought journeyman biosse who had just fought a tough ten round fight two weeks prior in the UK and had been previously kod three times
> 
> *i dont think that name kovalev should be mentioned anywhere near dirrell just yet.*


And yet, styles make fights. No one in his right mind would bet on Dirrell, vs Sergey, but if Dirrell still has his speed and skills, then he could be a very tough opponent for Sergey, bringing out his best. I'm not sure Kovalev has ever faced anyone quite as slippery as Dirrell, when Dirrell was at his best and his head was in the game. Tonight probably won't tell us much, but there's no reason to think Dirrell isn't still a formidable & talented fighter. His problems are (were?) mental, not physical.

Assuming that Dirrell played it safe & the ring was fairly large, it would be fascinating to see if Kovalev could control his movement as he has so many other opponents. I doubt he could, so we'd either see Kovalev pull out some new tricks, or watch a boring UD ala Canelo-Lara.

If the top guys continue to quack, and Haymon continues to fuck up the sport, then this might be the best Kovalev match we could hope to see for a while, assuming Dirrell looks like his old self tonight.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Kampioni said:


> Brinson's not a bad fighter. I'm glad Dirrell's at least fighting a live guy.


Yeah, Brinson's obviously no threat at all, but he's pretty fast, and against Melendez he showed a lot of heart. It might be an entertaining bout for a few rounds.

-----------------

BTW-

Who is this Dominic Wade who recently beat Brinson? He has your standard cabdriver opponent list, but still, 16 (11) - 0 against ANYBODY combined with a UD over Brinson (who is actually a decent fighter) is something to at least take notice of.

I know nothing about this guy, other than his record & that he's a 24 y-o MW with a 74.5" reach Anyone know anything substantial about him?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> BTW-
> 
> Who is this Dominic Wade who recently beat Brinson? He has your standard cabdriver opponent list, but still, 16 (11) - 0 against ANYBODY combined with a UD over Brinson (who is actually a decent fighter) is something to at least take notice of.
> 
> I know nothing about this guy, other than his record & that he's a 24 y-o MW with a 74.5" reach Anyone know anything substantial about him?


He is a GBP prospect.
We had the RBR on them I think they were on a Shobox card. I had brinson winning. Brinson is a live dog, that said he is smaller and there are levels to this. That said He will give dirrell some good work and if andre handles him clearly, it will show us he is still at the elite level.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> And yet, styles make fights. No one in his right mind would bet on Dirrell, vs Sergey, but if Dirrell still has his speed and skills, then he could be a very tough opponent for Sergey, bringing out his best. I'm not sure Kovalev has ever faced anyone quite as slippery as Dirrell, when Dirrell was at his best and his head was in the game. Tonight probably won't tell us much, but there's no reason to think Dirrell isn't still a formidable & talented fighter. His problems are (were?) mental, not physical.
> 
> Assuming that Dirrell played it safe & the ring was fairly large, it would be fascinating to see if Kovalev could control his movement as he has so many other opponents. I doubt he could, so we'd either see Kovalev pull out some new tricks, or watch a boring UD ala Canelo-Lara.
> 
> If the top guys continue to quack, and Haymon continues to fuck up the sport, then this might be the best Kovalev match we could hope to see for a while, assuming Dirrell looks like his old self tonight.


why would you put any value on a dirrell win tonight(hes a -4500) against a career 160 who just convincingly lost his last fight to a prospect 160 and was out on his feet, past queer street, three fights ago against another middling 160(melendez)?






dirrell can ko cold brinson tonight and it would mean absolutely nothing to the smw division


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

quincy k said:


> *why would you put any value on a dirrell win tonight*(hes a -4500) against a career 160 who just convincingly lost his last fight to a prospect 160 and was out on his feet, past queer street, three fights ago against another middling 160(melendez)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't. I thought I made that pretty clear. Sheesh ....


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I don't. I thought I made that pretty clear. Sheesh ....


_*then this might be the best Kovalev match we could hope to see for a while, assuming Dirrell looks like his old self tonight.

*_like i said, dirrell looking like his own self tonight means nothing in regards to the 168 division because his opponent is nothing


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

:rolleyes Dude, un-bunch your panties.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turning this into a round by round


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

jermain taylor has crazy eyes, this fool is gonna kill somebody in a couple of years


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

In
Now i gotta go downstairs and hope I have this channel


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Jermaine Taylor had brain bleeding after a fight? Why is he still fighting?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Jermaine Taylor had brain bleeding after a fight? Why is he still fighting?


because the las vegas nevada boxing commision granted him a license to fight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Jermaine Taylor had brain bleeding after a fight? Why is he still fighting?


Two of the top hospitals with the best doctors in the US cleared him to fight.
Mayo Clinic and something else.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> because the las vegas nevada boxing commision granted him a license to fight


oh of course. At least he's on a 4 fight winning streak


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

quincy k said:


> _*then this might be the best Kovalev match we could hope to see for a while, assuming Dirrell looks like his old self tonight.
> 
> *_


The 175 division is stacked with talent, I think we can hope for some better fights.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Brinson is too good to be thinking he is gonna get rolled in 1 round.
Teddy really didn't do his homework on him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Dirrell

He's much more comfortable in the pocket now


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Brinson's only problem is he doesn't have huge power.
The boy can scrap with anyone. Period.

10 - 9 Dirrell


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

So glad this is on TV nice short card, War Jermain


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn!

Awesome card for a Wednesday


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> oh of course. At least he's on a 4 fight winning streak


ali might have been in worse shape for the holmes fight than taylor

i think jermain has a great shot tonight of stealing this fight if he can keep it close


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Brinson getting some shots in and being able to flurry and ge out.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Jermaine Taylor had brain bleeding after a fight? Why is he still fighting?


1.abraham
2.monies


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Brinson. Dirrell looked comfortable but too comfortable getting outworked

19-19


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> 1.abraham
> 2.monies


he had bleeding after both fights?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Brownies said:


> The 175 division is stacked with talent, I think we can hope for some better fights.


that was a qoute from cableaddict that i captioned

i agree with you, dirrell is not even ranked at 168 let alone 175


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

20 - 18 Dirrell

Todd a alabamian, no wonder he pronouces the name right.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> he had bleeding after both fights?


Only bleeding after the Abraham fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Brinson came to fight 10-9

28-29 Brinson


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

quincy k said:


> that was a qoute from cableaddict that i captioned
> 
> i agree with you, dirrell is not even ranked at 168 let alone 175


Oh, my bad.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

29 - 28 Dirrell

Brinson coming on strong like I knew he would.
I know people are going to slate Dirrell for this going the distance, but Brinson is that good.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

brilliant final right hand there.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Damn Dirrell caught him big in between punches 

TKO 4


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

HOw the fuck is surviving cancer a test of character. LOL
teddy has no idea what he is talking about.

Excellent counter by Andre. God damn.
I think he still is rusty but to take out Brinson is a testament to his skill level.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

Good KO Dirrell.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Good look for Andre

Hope he stays at it tho...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dirrell says he'll be back in December and looking to take more fights like this in order to line him up for a big fight while staying sharp.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Dirrell and his bro seem like good people.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Andre was AWESOME man....
sucks so much time has been wasted
The game is def better with him, than without him :deal


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Good stoppage

This whole situation could be a blessing in disguise for Dirrell he looks so focused


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Dirrell and his bro seem like good people.


hahahaha, where's Dr. Shaw Hi at, huh flomo? Dirrell and his brother are only good when they have their track shoes on.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Can someone fill me in on Soliman, I really don't know much about him at all. This should be a good fight right?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Throwing up this squash match. LOL


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> hahahaha, where's Dr. Shaw Hi at, huh flomo? Dirrell and his brother are only good when they have their track shoes on.


WTF


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

I remember Elbiali


That opponent wasn't mulch tho.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> WTF


:lol: I was doing my best Euro impersonation


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Hard to rate Elbiali when he only fights bums.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: I was doing my best Euro impersonation


I figured but wanted to be sure.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Dawson :rofl


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Can someone fill me in on Soliman, I really don't know much about him at all. This should be a good fight right?


lots of movement, clinching and throws a lot of punches

kind of a poor mans sergio martinez without the power


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Interesting fight.
Don't understand why Solomon went to NYC to finish instead of coming to Biloxi or atleast a place in the central time district.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: I was doing my best Euro impersonation


Not bad :lol: I got it

@chico....Sam Solomon been around a long time. He was always "on the fringe" if that makes sense
I thought he was done til he showed back up recently
He was on Contender one season. I always thought he use what looks like a "drunken sailor" style :lol:


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Can someone fill me in on Soliman, I really don't know much about him at all. This should be a good fight right?


arlour not know soliman?

yeah, sam soliman was a kickboxer who turned to boxing, his skills are good in delivery but poor in defence, which is why he throws TONS of punches and slips and moves in with his feet. very freeflowing sort of fighter, he has a bit of punch but that isnt exactly his best asset, good chin, high workrate,awkward to work on the inside and slips and ducks really effectivly...even at his age.

on paper you might think taylor is the better fighter, but soliman has deserved this belt more than most fighters.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Another squash match.
SMH


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> lots of movement, clinching and throws a lot of punches
> 
> kind of a poor mans sergio martinez without the power


Not sure how I feel about that, but thanks :good


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> lots of movement, clinching and throws a lot of punches
> 
> kind of a poor mans sergio martinez without the power


He'd beat Sergio at this point.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sotelo is the funnies dude I've ever seen.
LOL
the worst acting I've ever seen.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sotelo from Colombia
Not a good look for Bogo's homeland


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

this is a truly horrible card top to bottom


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:lol: this is hilarious


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

dude gonna take the full 5 minutes. LOL


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Lmao he was holding the wrong place


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sotelo jacking off now. 
LOL


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

his dick better be split in half


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

take his time, it's his.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Dude wasn't even hit in the jewels, what a fanny.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Lmao he was holding the wrong place


:lol: exactly, he got high on the belt line but he's grabbing the bottom on his cock


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

I saint ever seen a mug milk a low blow like this. :lol:

WTF


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

He may have a ruptured testical


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: exactly, he got high on the belt line but he's grabbing the bottom on his cock


:lol: they shouldve just kept showing the replay so even he knew he couldnt get away with that acting


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Damn.
LOL
They are going to have to take him out the ring on a stretcher.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Old Mares woulda killed this dude...


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> his dick better be split in half


Lmao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Interesting fight.
> Don't understand why Solomon went to NYC to finish instead of coming to Biloxi or atleast a place in the central time district.


who would go to biloxi?

think he has connections in new york

and in aus you get flights all over the place so i dont think it's considered a big thing going on a flight from north to south.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Crazy shit mang


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Even Dirrell himself couldn't top that acting job.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Old Mares woulda killed this dude...


and got a win out of it.....


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Tage_West said:


> who would go to biloxi?
> 
> think he has connections in new york
> 
> and in aus you get flights all over the place so i dont think it's considered a big thing going on a flight from north to south.


Why wouldn't you go to biloxi.
He is a champ, you shoudl want the best for yourself, the less movement and travel the better, focus solely on the defense and keeping your title.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> and got a win out of it.....


Of course, death due to unintentional foul = Mares win by TKO


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> arlour not know soliman?
> 
> yeah, sam soliman was a kickboxer who turned to boxing, his skills are good in delivery but poor in defence, which is why he throws TONS of punches and slips and moves in with his feet. very freeflowing sort of fighter, he has a bit of punch but that isnt exactly his best asset, good chin, high workrate,awkward to work on the inside and slips and ducks really effectivly...even at his age.
> 
> on paper you might think taylor is the better fighter, but soliman has deserved this belt more than most fighters.


I only saw him fight Sturm the first time, sometimes you just miss fights what can I say. Looking forward to it though, thanks for the break down.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

When the dude got his "low blow" jumped on the ground rolled over twice and hump the canvas turn around and then start fondling himself. I knew what time it was.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Jeez Daniel Jacobs isn't even in the top 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Damn didnt realise N'Dam vs Stevens was on this channel aswell I couldve recorded it :twisted:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ndam sounds like Manny


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

:rofl he tried to say he can fight them both on the same day


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

took ndam 2 minutes to say he could beat Taylor and Solomon both in the same night. LOL.
Cool dude though, wish him the best.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ndam v. Jacobs 2?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Ndam v. Jacobs 2?


Quillin*

If Taylor wins Al Haymon will make him fight Quillin
If Soliman wins he will fight N'dam


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:lol: have yall seen's Adrien Broner's new pet?


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Here come JT!

:scaredas:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Jermaine Taylor, I hope the best for him.
I like solomon too, liked him since the Wright fight (damn seems like forever ago)

Its good either way, hope everyone comes out safely.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Taylors gone crazy.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Does Solomon know that mississippi and alabama aren't the same?
Is this his regular song? LOL


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

How the fuck can you be so happy before getting in the ring? I wasnt even that happy before my baseball games. You need some level of focus. Lol but shit, whatever works.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Does Solomon know that mississippi and alabama aren't the same?
> Is this his regular song? LOL


:lol:

I wuz thinking the same thing.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

why does everyone keep talking about the brain bleed.
Mayo clinic and Cleavland Clinc cleared him.
These aren't some rinky dink clinics.
he was sanctioned by Nevade, not fucking texas, let it go.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

jermains got a great shot here and hes not going to get a better chance than this


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Jermaine Taylor, I hope the best for him.
> I like solomon too, liked him since the Wright fight (damn seems like forever ago)
> 
> Its good either way, hope everyone comes out safely.


Well said :good

I been long time behind JT, but im not too sure about this "comeback"

He just doesn't even look the same....I know he's older, but sayin...


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> How the fuck can you be so happy before getting in the ring? I wasnt even that happy before my baseball games. You need some level of focus. Lol but shit, whatever works.


what about spinks entrance against zab in their rematch


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Man I miss the seafood in Biloxi.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Taylor has a permanent glazed look in his eye that is not a good sign.
Hope JT beats Solomon... But rather Taylor escapes this bout without injury.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> How the fuck can you be so happy before getting in the ring? I wasnt even that happy before my baseball games. You need some level of focus. Lol but shit, whatever works.


it's weird, you want to be relaxed which keeps you from burning nervous energy and helps with your peripheral vision and reflexes. But at the same time, if you're too relaxed then you will lose focus.

I think the medium is called a respectable amount of fear.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Two very experienced guys in there, been in with some of the best fighters of our generation.

As much as I like Solomon, I really hope Taylor can turn back the clock.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> jermains got a great shot here and hes not going to get a better chance than this


Agreed

Elven Shot JT has a shot here. :yep


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Soliman not as active as I remember.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> what about spinks entrance against zab in their rematch


Lol that was some broner shit :rofl


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Teddy forgot the Truex fight on Espn. LOL


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> it's weird, you want to be relaxed which keeps you from burning nervous energy and helps with your peripheral vision and reflexes. But at the same time, if you're too relaxed then you will lose focus.
> 
> I think the medium is called a respectable amount of fear.


I agree, I think fear is the biggest motivator and although its a shitty feeling. The fear will keep you sharp.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

The over under on how many times Teddy mentions Taylors brain bleed is 4 1/2.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

10 - 9 Taylor
I don't know if Solimon will last eating those right hands all night.
Not active and not effective when he did throw


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I love Soliman's style. He reminds me of that Jackie Chan movie about "The Drunken Master" or whatever it was called.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Could make a case for Taylor winning the first I guess, Soliman seems to be just warming up:conf


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> I agree, I think fear is the biggest motivator and although its a shitty feeling. The fear will keep you sharp.


yeah some fighters use that fear and shit their pants, but some harness it to put on master performances


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Jermain looks fragile to me idk what it is.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Michael said:


> Could make a case for Taylor winning the first I guess, Soliman seems to be just warming up:conf


this is a lou dibella card in conjunction with warriors boxing and al haymon

there is a very good chance that jt wins every close round


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Is teddy stupid?
A hole in the heart for an atlete is just as bad as brain bleeding.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

20-18 JT
tough to score though


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

20-18 Taylor, slightly cleaner work.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

1-1


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

20 - 18 Taylor
Solimon is just not fighting.
Taylor seems to have negated his offense by holding him until the ref breaks when he storms in instead of letting him get off on the inside off a self break. LOL
Pretty smart.
also putting his weight on Solimon


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

20-18 Taylor...looking good right now but he does look like he might get tagged and out worked in a bit...best thing about tonight for him is his lack of fear in the clinch. Gets stuck in, not complaining or getting frustrated.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

29-28 Taylor


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

30 - 27 Taylor
This is a ugly fight.
Soliman isn't the same. he doesn't have the motor anymore.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Not sure, solid an took that for me but Taylor has a gameplay that is working.

29-28


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Sam is finding his space, timing good shots


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

29-28-JT Soliman starting to find a home for his power shots in the third, close though.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Left hook Jermain!


Its there...and may be about the only real shot he's got against this shit Sam is pullin :!:


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

this ref is not doing jt any favors


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Jermain hurt right there....hes gonna get worn down with this rough stuff..which in my opinion is too rough.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

39 - 37 Taylor
Soliman finally starting to work


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

38-38


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Fight even thru 4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

It's hard to score when nothing clean is going.

Gonna call it solo an because of that uppercut left hook at the end...shoot me.

38-38


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

39-37 Taylor, damn hard fight to score, Taylor's jab is finding a home though, all he has to do is pump it more. He's got the style to beat Soliman.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Jermain hurt right there....hes gonna get worn down with this rough stuff..which in my opinion is too rough.


Where was he hurt? Didn't see that. sam landed a nice uppercut but that is bout it.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Where was he hurt? Didn't see that. sam landed a nice uppercut but that is bout it.


A left had Jermain backing up you could hear the corner screaming that he was hurt. Just a little stunned.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

48-47 Taylor


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Jermain hurt right there....hes gonna get worn down with this rough stuff..which in my opinion is too rough.


the clinching definately favors soliman

you still dont see some sergio in sam?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

49 - 46 Taylor

Soliman falling off again.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

48-47 Taylor


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Fuck you Quillin, fucking dickhead.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> A left had Jermain backing up you could hear the corner screaming that he was hurt. Just a little stunned.


No it didn't they even showed it on the repeat, he missed the left it was more off balance.
On top of that Soliman's corner saying JT's hurt means not. LOl


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> the clinching definately favors soliman
> 
> you still dont see some sergio in sam?


Sergio far more skilled but yea, the arms down leaning forward etc. Soliman throws far wider punches but yea I see where you got it from.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Maybe taylor should just try and jab and grab, he seemed effective with it. Though not seemingly the right thing to do when your 6'1 against a guy who is open and 5'8
48-47 soliman.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Soliman hurt. LOL


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> No it didn't they even showed it on the repeat, he missed the left it was more off balance.
> On top of that Soliman's corner saying JT's hurt means not. LOl


Alright easy Bama I thought he was hurt lol


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Michael said:


> Fuck you Quillin, fucking dickhead.


Three years from now, Quillin will be suing Haymon for ruining his career. You can bet on it.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Taylor's been looking for that overhand right and he is finding range now.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

58-56 Taylor


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Soliman's legs look gone.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Good round War Jermain


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

57-57


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

jt just has to keep this close and hell steal this fight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

59 -55 Taylor

taylor looks like he has the range down now and knows its okay to throw with Soliman now.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

58-56 Taylor beautifully time right hands. Come on Jermain, bring it home!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Taylor looks surprisingly sharp, and seems to be in great shape.

I wonder how many years he could have left?


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Im biased for JT, but Solimon is pissin me off :lol:

I like to see JT feign that right hand and wait back..Sam knows its comin too much


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Teddy trying to make excuses for his shitty card..


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Soliman finally knocked down


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Waaaayyyy!!!

Gwarnnnn sun!!!!


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

ooo Soliman down in the 7th


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

JT smothering Soliman.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

This is gonna be a great fight the rest of the way..


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

68-64 Taylor


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

YES big 10-8 round

smile now bitch


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Should have been another knockdown at the end but Soliman is hurt badly at the end.
69 - 63 Taylor

Soliman's corner is concerned, says they will give him one more round.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

was that another kd solimans glove touched the canvas


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Kd for Taylor.

67-65

Broken the deadlock


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

68-64 Taylor. Getting excited about JT's chances. Seems to really finding his rhythm, just as Soliman was doing well in that round.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Go on jermain!!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Soliamn's right leg or ankle is damaged


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Soliman's spoiling is pissing me off. Take him out JT...


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes!


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

soliman needs a ko to win


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Soliman fucked up his knee or something, looks like Sergio vs Cotto.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Solimans right foot isn't striking the floor, Has he hurt it?

That didn't look good when he fell.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:lol: where were those Sergio Martinez references again?

78-72 Taylor


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

78-72 Taylor. Turning back the clock.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Soliman's corner giving him one more round


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Stay cool Jermain

Don't get careless and get caught :scaredas:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

79 - 71 Taylor


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

YESSS 

he twisted his ankle bad on that second knockdown


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

77-73


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Jt smartly bodying Soliman up nol


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I can't believe Taylor is going to win another MW title


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

TSOL said:


> Soliman's corner giving him one more round


They know more than we do about his foot


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Another knockdown


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

KD while hopping on one foot lol.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Don't really see what the doctor can do with a ankle injury


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

I can see this ending real quick. as, just can't stay balanced. He isn't hurt so much as he is can't stay upright. What a shame for the guy to go out this way.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Soliman came in hurt but stayed in because he wanted to cash in. Can't blame him for not passing up a million dollar payday


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

88-80 Taylor


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

88-80 Taylor


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

87-81


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

One more right hand and its done!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

89 - 79 Taylor

soliamn's corner needs to throw in the towel.
He can't get any power of the right hand with a bad right foot, he alrady had little power, he has no mobility. Don't let him go out like this.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Left hook got damn it!

When Sam lunges in his right is way low (for the grab)
and he's wide the fuucck open all night


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Fuck it, I'll give him a sympathy round 

97-90 Taylor


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

98-89 Taylor


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

TEddy has a man crush Sam.
Sounds like he is about to cry.

99 - 88 Taylor


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

97-90


:jayz
My face when Taylor fell down


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

My good this is terrible. Even worse that one of these guys will be a "world champion". Just shows that the Middleweight division aint deep at all.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

That was a fast fucking count


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Poor Soliman

If he somehow pulled this off lol


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Teddy just said JT shouldn't be fighting because of brain injury.
Now Jt is dominating the guy he was supposed to lose and Teddy is crying about it.
10 - 8 Taylor
109 - 96 Taylor


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

and thats not a knock down.atsch


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

107-98 Taylor 

See I hope those guys trying to give Cotto massive props for beating Martinez watch this fight


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

107-98


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> 107-98 Taylor
> 
> See I hope those guys trying to give Cotto massive props for beating Martinez watch this fight


if they did not understand the ramifications of sergios knee during the fight why would they understand it now?


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

arty!!


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> 107-98 Taylor
> 
> See I hope those guys trying to give Cotto massive props for beating Martinez watch this fight


:warren
So fucking true


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

Taylor can barely hit a one legged soliman

Ps black ring girl is hot


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

117-107 Taylor 

and NEW IBF Middleweight Champion of the world!!!!


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Really he just said "Come on Sam!" What the fuck. Stay professional, and the fight ends and the first thing and he mentions Soliman gaining new fans. Come on..


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

119 - 105 Taylor
Glad for Jermaine
Damn I wish he would retire after his next fight, should be a good payday.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Bad Intentions should be champ again.

Never seen Soliman fight before but he showed guts to fight on with that leg


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

To be fair, Jermain was fighting a good fight and beating Soliman before his ankle went, It's not inconceivable that he could have been on his way to winning anyways.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

117-107 
AND THE NEW

Man Quillin is gonna hurt Taylor im scared


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

:horse


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> if they did not understand the ramifications of sergios knee during the fight why would they understand it now?


:yep true


Tage_West said:


> :warren
> So fucking true


yeah man you can walk around and maybe bounce a little on your toes with your knees damaged, but don't expect to be able to bend your knees at all or withstand any impact without crumbling


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Taylor vs N'Dam should be a great fight. This is good ....


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Really he just said "Come on Sam!" What the fuck. Stay professional, and the fight ends and the first thing and he mentions Soliman gaining new fans. Come on..


The play by play guys love to suck Teddy's dick.
Notice they shit on JT coming in so Teddy disconted all his work and shitted on the fans who saw the fight tight early on.
Then Soliman gets hurt off knockdowns and general awkwardness and they start praising Sam's heart, not JT's effectivness.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

117-107

Credit duels given to Sam, didn't have to. But he did and fought all the way to the finish. Amazing performances from both men in strange ways.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

116-111
115-109
116-109

All to Jermain Taylor, closer than I expected


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :yep true
> 
> yeah man you can walk around and maybe bounce a little on your toes with your knees damaged, but don't expect to be able to bend your knees at all or withstand any impact without crumbling


or more importantly getting leverage on your punches


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Well done Jermain, what a fucking champ. I know he didn't set the world alight in beating Soliman, who's a pretty average champion, and he will probably lose to any of the other champions, but he showed some heart in coming back and proved everyone wrong. Hope he enjoys it, it's got to be a sweet win for him.

Oh and fair play to Soliman showed heart.


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

Would taylor win against healthy soliman?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Arkansas should beat Bama, Jermaine has declared it.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

word to the fuckin bird!!

arty


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> or more importantly getting leverage on your punches


oh yeah very true. Punching is a kinetic chain and that chain is broken when you can't plant your legs in the ground


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) said:


> Would taylor win against healthy soliman?


Yeah. He had a good gameplan and was winning imo.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Its a damn shame when Sam Soliman who got beat gives credit to Taylor than the announcers.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

What a great guy Soliman is. Still smiling after that loss.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) said:


> Would taylor win against healthy soliman?


Definitely. He was clearly in control up to the seventh.

Taylor's right hand from waaay outside was obviously the difference. So fast, so sharp. Whooda' thunkit?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Can anyone see Taylor beating N'Jikam? I can't, but I reckon he can give him a lot of trouble


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

Michael said:


> Yeah. He had a good gameplan and was winning imo.


Idk Soliman looked like he won 1-4 lost 5 and hurt his knee than it all came apart


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Michael said:


> Can anyone see Taylor beating N'Jikam? I can't, but I reckon he can give him a lot of trouble


Actually I can, the same way Quillen did, except less troublesome because JT


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Michael said:


> Well done Jermain, what a fucking champ. I know he didn't set the world alight in beating Soliman, who's a pretty average champion, and he will probably lose to any of the other champions, but he showed some heart in coming back and proved everyone wrong. Hope he enjoys it, it's got to be a sweet win for him.
> 
> Oh and fair play to Soliman showed heart.


I wish Taylor would just retire now
I think Al Haymon will make him fight Quillin who has a dangerous left hook that could finish Taylor



KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) said:


> Would taylor win against healthy soliman?


He was starting to find his range with the right hand, I think he woulda won a close decision he was landing good shots and the first knockdown didnt seem because of Sam's injury he was just off balance


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) said:


> Idk Soliman looked like he won 1-4 lost 5 and hurt his knee than it all came apart


Was a very close fight coming up to the knee injury, but Taylor had him down already and seemed to be growing into the fight. It also seemed like Taylor hurt him with the shot he put Soliman down with, it was the way he fell which messed up Soliman's leg.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Its a damn shame when Sam Soliman who got beat gives credit to Taylor than the announcers.


because he had a bust leg and continued to the end atsch:lol:

calm it down, it's not some fucking conspiracy that taylor is slept on. the story was 'would taylor regain the title' now the story is 'wow what a show from soliman'


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Actually I can, the same way Quillen did, except less troublesome because JT


He's got the power to hurt N'jikam definitely, but N'jikam is young, fresh, with good movement, hand speed and boxing skills. Definitely a tougher challenge for Taylor than Soliman in hindsight.

Wouldn't mind seeing Taylor against a few of the other champions on that showing. Keep him the hell away from Golovkin though, it would be brutal.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Tage_West said:


> because he had a bust leg and continued to the end atsch:lol:
> 
> calm it down, it's not some fucking conspiracy that taylor is slept on. the story was 'would taylor regain the title' now the story is 'wow what a show from soliman'


Sorry but this is boxing its about results, not about your sob story.
No one gave Haye props for fighting with an injury and making it to the bell.
No one gave Sergio props for taking the Cotto fight injured and clearly not ready and going until he could go no more.

Shit JT had brain bleeding and now has come back to be a MW champion in the division, he is the reason Sam's leg got messed up.

Who said it is a conspiracy, its biased announcing, like saying "Go Sam" at the start of the 12th round.
Professionalism.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Michael said:


> He's got the power to hurt N'jikam definitely, but N'jikam is young, fresh, with good movement, hand speed and boxing skills. Definitely a tougher challenge for Taylor than Soliman in hindsight.
> 
> Wouldn't mind seeing Taylor against a few of the other champions on that showing. Keep him the hell away from Golovkin though, it would be brutal.


Yeah quillin, jacobs, and Ndam I think are all winnable.
I would not watch a GGG fight and I would hope his management would never allow him to fight GGG.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Jermain did what had to be done to walk out the winner, I think he wins whether Sam gets hurt or not. I'm just really happy for Jermain, it's been shitty last 5 years. Enjoy the moment bro...soak it all up.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Congratulations to Jermaine, we were very confidant of beating him and Sammy was in good shape. The better fighter on the night won.


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog (Sep 20, 2013)

Hated the soliman love fest it turned into. I remembered why i avoid his fights. What an awful, god awful, fuck awful un-TV friendly fighter. Jumping around the ring, constant holding, just bad. All around bad.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Congratulations to Jermaine, we were very confidant of beating him and Sammy was in good shape. The better fighter on the night won.


Sam is a class act, just an absolute gentleman and I sincerely hope all the best for him going forward.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> it's weird, you want to be relaxed which keeps you from burning nervous energy and helps with your peripheral vision and reflexes. But at the same time, if you're too relaxed then you will lose focus.
> 
> I think the medium is called a respectable amount of fear.


It's called level of arousal. Like that's actually what it's called.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> It's called level of arousal. Like that's actually what it's called.


I wasn't naming the exact scientific name for it :rolleyes I remember NFL analyst talking about how one coach wanted his team to have a respectable amount of fear for their opponents and I thought it was a good way of putting it.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I wasn't naming the exact scientific name for it :rolleyes I remember NFL analyst talking about how one coach wanted his team to have a respectable amount of fear for their opponents and I thought it was a good way of putting it.


Yeah I know, you were talking about 'medium of fear' and spaccy shit like that, thought I might educate you on what you're talking about. You're welcome.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Yeah I know, you were talking about 'medium of fear' and spaccy shit like that, thought I might educate you on what you're talking about. You're welcome.


I actually do thank you for telling me to correct term for it.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Shut the fuck up Dealt, you offer way too little to be acting like a smug cunt all the time.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Shut the fuck up Dealt, you offer way too little to be acting like a smug cunt all the time.


I offer plenty, just not to you plebs. I can act smug if I want, my life achievements don't peak at 'being a mod on an Internet forum' unlike some around here. If I correct someone then they should be grateful, if I decide to let them know that then who gives a fuck? Little bitch.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

dang...


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Barker, Sturm, Soliman, and now Taylor. The IBF belt hasn't been defended once in 4 fights. It's like the middleweight's hot potato and whoever's left holding it when the time runs out gets good boy'd.

Congratulations to Taylor though.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I offer plenty, just not to you plebs. I can act smug if I want, my life achievements don't peak at 'being a mod on an Internet forum' unlike some around here. If I correct someone then they should be grateful, if I decide to let them know that then who gives a fuck? Little bitch.


So when I corrected you on why Salido would beat Lomachenko why weren't you grateful?


----------



## Klaus (Jun 20, 2014)

I respect Sam Soliman, old school boxing soul. I didn't watch the fight but apparently he was a warrior and stayed in tact despite being knocked down a lot. He'd fight anyone and he's what, over 40? Credit. He had to fight with a leg injury he sustained at some stage in the fight I think. 

But, this fight/outcome does emphasise how weak 160lbs is at the top level. I'm personally not watching anything unless it's elite level at this stage.

Credit should be given to J.Taylor too, in the same token. He's past prime and still pulled out a win at that level to earn a belt.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't see how you guys gave Taylor the early rounds?
I completely agree with Teddy's scoring. neither was landing much but Soliman was landing much more than Taylor did almost none of the right hands of his connected cleanly. He also started to find his range betetr as the fight went on but SOliman was still landing cleaner. Also Soliman's injury showed even before the knockdown in the round before the knockdown his corner already told him that they would give him "one more round" which suggests that his knee didn't work earlier even properly.
Good for Taylor....I guess or maybe not because it's highly questionable that you should keep on fighting after such a brain injury especially at his age and considering that he already achieved so much.
I don't think he would have beaten a healthy Soliman (with fair scoring) but maybe he will look better in his next fight after without having ring rust but he will need it vs N'Dam or Quillin who might very well knock him out


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> So when I corrected you on why Salido would beat Lomachenko why weren't you grateful?


What I'm saying is what sports psychologists call something, it's not subjective like guessing a winner in an upcoming sporting event, it's a fact.
And besides, you only picked Salido because I got into your head so much. You emotional bitch lol


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I offer plenty, just not to you plebs. I can act smug if I want, my life achievements don't peak at 'being a mod on an Internet forum' unlike some around here. If I correct someone then they should be grateful, if I decide to let them know that then who gives a fuck? Little bitch.


Nah just shut up. Your rep can never recover from Loma, you owe us all an apology for that shit before you go around talking down to better posters.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> What I'm saying is what sports psychologists call something, it's not subjective like guessing a winner in an upcoming sporting event, it's a fact.
> And besides, you only picked Salido because I got into your head so much. You emotional bitch lol


Yeh Boi you keep thinking that. I do recall a number of things you spewed that sports psychologists and people in that related field would call "something" and by that I mean a giant load of shit. Keep up the wank Dealt with, I salute you.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> What I'm saying is what sports psychologists call something, it's not subjective like guessing a winner in an upcoming sporting event, it's a fact.
> And besides, you only picked Salido because I got into your head so much. You emotional bitch lol


You're right to talk about objective/subjective as fact. Yep, you're the man. You assured us all that Loma would be world champ in his second pro fight.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Nah just shut up. Your rep can never recover from Loma, you owe us all an apology for that shit before you go around talking down to better posters.


Quiet Bozo, Lomachenko is the best fighter to ever exist. I'll wait for an apology when the rest of you catch up with what I know.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Yeh Boi you keep thinking that. I do recall a number of things you spewed that sports psychologists and people in that related field would call "something" and by that I mean a giant load of shit. Keep up the wank Dealt with, I salute you.


I don't even understand what you just typed. You're not letting your emotions take control again are you?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

DBerry said:


> You're right to talk about objective/subjective as fact. Yep, you're the man. You assured us all that Loma would be world champ in his second pro fight.


Come on dingleberry, don't you have an imaginary underground fighting tournament to prepare for? 0-1 :deal


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I offer plenty, just not to you plebs. I can act smug if I want, my life achievements don't peak at 'being a mod on an Internet forum' unlike some around here. If I correct someone then they should be grateful, if I decide to let them know that then who gives a fuck? Little bitch.


Your insight is as valuable as 50 dead dogs...


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> Your insight is as valuable as 50 dead dogs...


Tell that to MrTony.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Congratulations to Jermaine, we were very confidant of beating him and Sammy was in good shape. The better fighter on the night won.


Was there any sign of his leg not being 100% before the fight?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

TSOL said:


> Was there any sign of his leg not being 100% before the fight?


No, it's the same leg and unjury sustained during Mundine II though. The only issues with his legs going in to the fight is they may have been over-cooked by the strength and conditioning trainer. It's always a fine line between just right and over-cooked, for mine, it's better to be under done than to be over done.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

BunnyGibbons said:


> Tell that to MrTony.


:lol:


----------



## Pro Bro (May 21, 2013)

BunnyGibbons said:


> Tell that to MrTony.


:lol: fucking Bunny.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

DBerry said:


> No, it's the same leg and unjury sustained during Mundine II though. The only issues with his legs going in to the fight is they may have been over-cooked by the strength and conditioning trainer. It's always a fine line between just right and over-cooked, for mine, it's better to be under done than to be over done.


You mean the automatic leg injury that happens when you get knocked on your ass?
And what sort of S+C coach would have an athlete overdone for competition?


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

DBerry said:


> No, it's the same leg and unjury sustained during Mundine II though. The only issues with his legs going in to the fight is they may have been over-cooked by the strength and conditioning trainer. It's always a fine line between just right and over-cooked, for mine, it's better to be under done than to be over done.


i see. tough fucking guy though man. got dropped, fucked his leg and kept coming. fucking smiling through it all too :yep


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

TSOL said:


> i see. tough fucking guy though man. got dropped, fucked his leg and kept coming. fucking smiling through it all too :yep


Yeah, he is tough. The problem Christian and his strength and conditioning coach have with him is once he's done his training session he'll go somewhere else and train again or go for a marathon run along the beach, ob the dry sand.


----------

